# Aquascaping Marathon at Aquaeden, Portugal (7/9) - UPDATED - Day 53



## Pedro Rosa (23 Sep 2013)

On September 7, at Aquaeden (local ADA shop), was made an "Aquascaping Marathon".
We made 4 aquariums simultaneously: 1,20 m ; 1,00 m, 60 cm; 45 cm.
(i was one of the invited "aquascapers")

They were assembled with public watching and learning, between 4pm and midnight, when all of them were finally full of water.
It was also broadcasted live via ustream.

For the ones that like to watch this things there are some pictures (~100 )
I'll upload them in several posts. Pictures were taken by me and some of them from António Nunes and Diogo Matias.

*Before starting...*


----------



## Pedro Rosa (23 Sep 2013)

*During the "Marathon"*


----------



## Pedro Rosa (23 Sep 2013)

*Rui Alves Aquarium* - He's the shop owner!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (23 Sep 2013)

*Francisco Aquarium*


----------



## Pedro Rosa (23 Sep 2013)

*Miguel Aquarium*


----------



## Pedro Rosa (23 Sep 2013)

*Pedro Aquarium* - Me!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (23 Sep 2013)

*Other Aquariums at the store*


----------



## Pedro Rosa (23 Sep 2013)

*Other store pictures from the same day*


----------



## Ben C (23 Sep 2013)

Amazing! Great looking shop, great looking event. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ian Holdich (23 Sep 2013)

Fantastic pictures, thanks for posting them on ukaps. Looks like heaven in there!


----------



## Yo-han (23 Sep 2013)

Wow, that are some passioned people working there! Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Gary Nelson (23 Sep 2013)

Wow,wow, wow! What a feast of pictures! And great ones too, really nice to see and I'd love a browse around that shop - thank you for putting the pics up. Some really great tanks


----------



## George Farmer (23 Sep 2013)

Wonderful.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Yo-han (23 Sep 2013)

BTW what is the silver-orange brand?


----------



## ghostsword (23 Sep 2013)

Super shop. Where is it? In Lisbon?

Also, what you gluing rocks with?


----------



## aliclarke86 (23 Sep 2013)

My broadband is not being connected until next week and I think I may have just run out of mobile data lol. This looks fantastic!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Sep 2013)

Thanks for sharing Pedro, good to show what the Portuguese are all about  
Luis the shop is just north of Lisbon


----------



## Ady34 (24 Sep 2013)

The candy shop 
Thanks for taking the time to share the marathon Pedro. Some stunning tanks created and already showcased in store, I could spend a day in there!
Cheerio,


----------



## Pedro Rosa (24 Sep 2013)

Thanks guys. It was a really nice day. Rui Alves, the shop owner, is a very nice person. Always with time to help clients. He deserves the success of the event and the success of the store. 



Yo-han said:


> BTW what is the silver-orange brand?


 
Equo (http://www.equoitaly.com). They have lots os products, from fertilisation to subtracts, etc.



aliclarke86 said:


> My broadband is not being connected until next week and I think I may have just run out of mobile data lol. This looks fantastic!
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


 
Ooops... sorry 



LondonDragon said:


> Thanks for sharing Pedro, good to show what the Portuguese are all about
> Luis the shop is just north of Lisbon


 
That's right, some 30km from Lisbon. A 20 minutes ride by highway. It's Malveira.



Ady34 said:


> The candy shop
> Thanks for taking the time to share the marathon Pedro. Some stunning tanks created and already showcased in store, I could spend a day in there!
> Cheerio,


 
You're right, a wonderful candy shop


----------



## Pedro Rosa (24 Sep 2013)

ghostsword said:


> Super shop. Where is it? In Lisbon?
> 
> Also, what you gluing rocks with?


 
It was Miguel that used silicon for aquariums.


----------



## Joao Marujo (24 Sep 2013)

i had the pleasure to be present in this event and it was really a learning lesson with such great scapers as Pedro, Francisco, Miguel and Rui. 
Looking forward for the next one! 

Cheers


----------



## ghostsword (24 Sep 2013)

Superb shop.. next time I visit Lisbon I will make sure to visit..


----------



## Martin in Holland (25 Sep 2013)

Clean, clear, super good looking shop....wish we had a shop like that closer to my place


----------



## Pedro Rosa (24 Oct 2013)

More then 5 weeks later let's get some weekly updates on each of the four aquariums...

First one, made by Francisco...
This one has been difficult to deal with. Rui, the shop owner, is finally getting it to grow. Many problems with Cuba melting...

*Day 8 - 2013.09.14*






*Day 15 - 2013.09.21*

















*Day 22 - 2013.09.28*

















*Day 35 - 2013.10.11*


----------



## Pedro Rosa (24 Oct 2013)

Next one was made by Miguel. Grows VERY fast. Just a small problem on the carpet on the last week. It'll get there 


*Day 8 - 2013.09.14





























Day 15 - 2013.09.21


































Day 22 - 2013.09.28

























Day 43 - 2013.10.19*


----------



## Pedro Rosa (24 Oct 2013)

Next one was made by Pedro (me!). Growing very good. Lots of scissors work for Rui 

*Day 8 - 2013.09.14





















Day 15 - 2013.09.21




























Day 22 - 2013.09.28





























Day 35 - 2013.10.11





























Day 43 - 2013.10.19*


----------



## Pedro Rosa (24 Oct 2013)

The last one was made by Rui Alves, the shop owner.
It's a must...

*Day 8 - 2013.09.14





















Day 15 - 2013.09.21





Day 22 - 2013.09.28

















Day 35 - 2013.10.11









Day 43 - 2013.10.19*


----------



## Pedro Rosa (5 Nov 2013)

Some updates from *Day 53 - 2013.11.02* (last saturday)

First, the aquarium made by me (*Pedro*) on 7.9.2013 
Rui Alves, the shop owner, made an excellent job maintaining it and trimming/replanting. Marvellous.

























































Second one the aquarium made by *Francisco*. It was difficult to start seeing that Cuba and Marsilea grow, but now it's starting to become a very beautiful aquarium.





























Next one the aquarium made by *Rui Alves*, the shop owner.
That Echinodorus is just wonderful, just like that Lilaeopsis Mauritiana carpet.





















And finally the small but stunning aquarium made by *Miguel*. A little problem with glosso on the right/front side but it's becoming nice again.


----------



## aliclarke86 (6 Nov 2013)

Stunners. Each and every one *clap*

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Holdich (6 Nov 2013)

Love the emmersed echinodorus scape, top marks for that one!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (6 Nov 2013)

The following video is from Day 57, like previous images.
Enjoy


----------



## Mark Green (13 Nov 2013)

Great looking shop and loads of porn to look at. It seems that if you own a shop and stock ADA the scaping of the tanks are on the next level. Fab


----------



## Ady34 (16 Nov 2013)

Love your tank Pedro, stunning!


----------



## kirk (3 Dec 2013)

Verrrrrry nice.


----------

